

Ask HN: Any good resources/books on Marketing for first time entreprenuers? - vbv

Does anyone have a recommendation for Marketing 101 or Sales 101 book&#x2F;resource to help first time entrepreneurs.
======
pushkargaikwad
Are you talking about online marketing or more traditional offline marketing ?
People often talks about "Crossing the Chasm" and "The Long Tail", here are
few more such books [http://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/top-10-marketing-books-
of-...](http://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/top-10-marketing-books-of-all-
time_1.html/4) though these are not your Marketing 101 books.

IMO this list looks to have good How to marketing type of books
[http://www.amazon.com/Top-Marketing-Books-All-
Time/lm/3JOLQU...](http://www.amazon.com/Top-Marketing-Books-All-
Time/lm/3JOLQUOTP0K0T)

~~~
vbv
Thank you for your reply. I know we can do some online marketing with Google
and Facebook ads. But with those I only get pageviews and not sign-ups or any
other activity. Both lists you shared seem to be what I was looking for. I'll
get some of the books from both lists.

